# Protein and leukocytes in urine



## sossypops

Just got back from midwife who checked my urine as usual. It's always been ok but today it was showing +1 leukocytes and +1 protein. My blood pressure was it's usual level although it's always a little high. Midwife didn't seem too worried, just told me to look out for pre-eclampsia symptoms, but said it could also be a urine infection, or just discharge in the urine. 

I'm still a bit worried though, should I do anything about it? Would an infection harm the baby?


----------



## Reds05

Did she not suggest a sample of urine should be sent away for testing??

Thats what happened to me when I had 1+ on the leucocytes although I wasn't as far on as you. As it turned out, there was no infection or anything.

Pretty sure that any type of infection can kick off labour particularly a urine infection. Thats what happened to my SIL with her first but LO was fine.

I notice you are almost 40 weeks so going into labour should be fine. I would suggest drinking plenty of clear fluids to try and flush out any POSSIBLE infection, looking out for any pain when peeing, keeping an eye on LO's movements and contact maternity triage if you are still worried.


----------



## hb1

I had +1 protein in my sample today - never have before and my bp was slightly higher ( but I have got a cold ) - she didn't seem concerned but is sending my sample off - maybe yours is being sent off too?

hx


----------



## destinyfaith

i had leukocytes and they sent it away was ok come back normal and told me it was just int he discharge n nothing to worrie about if they havent sent a sample then you should be fine hun x


----------



## Teej543

I had protein in mine on Monday, BP was fine. She sent off a same and it came back fine on Thurs. So try not to worry to much :flower:


----------



## sossypops

Thank you! That's put my mind at ease a bit. Midwife didn't send off my urine sample but I think I will pop to GP on Monday and get it sent off just to be on the safe side.


----------



## leash27

Mine showed +2 leucocytes at my last appointment so my MW sent it off for testing too but I had an appointment with my GP for something else the same day and he went nuts that she hadnt told him straight away. He said she shouldnt be waiting 4/5 days to find out the results as its not safe for a pregnant woman to wait that long with an infection. I was prescribed a 5 day course of antibiotics to clear it up1

X


----------



## miss h

Hi there Protein and Leukocytes can indicate that the body is trying to fight off infection. This infection can be ANYWHERE in the body. So, if you have found yourself with a bit of a sniffle recently then that can be the cause. What usually happens is that they send the urine off for further testing to make sure that it is not a Urine infection as that can cause kidney damage and early labour etc. 

Protein and +2 Leucocytes were found in my urine a few weeks ago when I went in to hospital suffering bad period-type cramps. It looks as though it was just the result of a cold I had been suffering from. When things like that happen to me i wanna know the ins and outs of everything so spent ages chatting to the doc about it. They must think I am a right pain in the bum. Lol


----------



## sossypops

I have been really ill with a chest/throat infection thing for the last few weeks so maybe it has something to do with that. I will definitely go to my GP on Monday and get him to check it out so I can start antibiotics if needed.


----------



## hb1

I tried to ask if it could be cos I have a cold and all she would talk about was UTI - thanks for the heads up :)

hx


----------



## tommyg

My urine keeps showing Leukocytes and my MW has asked me to send a sample to GP but she is fairly sure it is coming from vaginal discharge rather than any UTI. 

To be honest if I had a UTI then I am sure I would know about it, the last time I had one it was almost on a par with burst appendix pain but only took up half my body rather than all of it.


----------



## Laura88

Hi this is my 2nd pregnancy I'm 37 weeks the midwife found protein in my urine so sent it off but has come bl fine, I had pre eclimsia with my 1st pregnancy and had a sweep as soon as they found it so was slightly worried. I don't quite understand how she said I had protein in my urine but it's ok? My blood pressure was fine but today I woke up and had a little blood in my nose which is normally blood pressure sign but mine is always low until I get pre-e. What do you think I should do the mIdwife doesn't seem worried but since I had it last time I am a little concerned x


----------

